# ford 2600 hydraulic problem!



## frorunner (Jul 17, 2012)

so i recently inherited a ford 2600 to fix up. this thing is in really bad condition, like it does not even look like it would work but they still use it, so they hired me to fix it up. so sorry this is my first tractor, but i am a good auto mechanic. back to the point the 3 point hydraulics, it does not really work that well for starters if u put an attachment up then shut the tractor down it will pop and lower it down a little and keep doing that untill there is no weight being held up. we also need to do a lot of grading with the plow. the outer most lever dose not work right it have to push it really far to get it to do anything and if you play with it long enough you can get the plow to stay at one hight but then once you stop using it it just drops. any help on this is greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

The lift lowering when the tractor is shut down is due to leakage in the hydraulic system. Most likely due to leakage past the lift piston seals. My lift will stay up for a long time with a heavy load, but eventually will drop down. 

How fast does your 2600 lift drop down? 

The inner lift lever is for "draft" control, used for plowing. It adjusts the depth of the plows in the ground, based upon the pulling force of the tractor (as I understand it). Leave this in the down position when trying to control lift height. 

The outer lift lever is for lift control. I suspect that your problem is that this lever will not stay in position, once you've got it set where you want it. 

There are two friction discs to tighten control of the position of these levers. See item 33 on the attached diagram. Tighten the nut that holds the levers on. If that doesn't work, replace the friction discs. 

I enclosed another diagram to let you see the lift piston.


----------

